
Flickr Pro Is Back, and It's Selling Quality Over Quantity - uladzislau
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/flickr-pro-1-tb-full-resolution-photo-storage/
======
buserror
Ahhh Flickr, that was SO cool in 2005 ;-)

Seriously, with the policies that has now been passed in the UK, /anyone/ can
declare your image to be fair game after a little while and use it
commercially for free; so I stopped posting images online (apart from the odd
snap) a loooong time ago!

That makes more storage available for cat pics for everyone else ;-)

------
kolev
Thanks, but no thanks! They've ruined an amazing product since the
acquisition. I've been paying all the time for storage, then I was forced to
stop paying, and now I'm not going back to chaos and lack of attention!

